# What frame will Sagan be riding next year?



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

What frame will Sagan be riding next year?

Surely he'll be on a Roubaix for the classics... but what about for the Grand Tours? Venge or Tarmac?

I'm guessing he'll be on a Venge as his emphasis seems to be on the green jersey.. It looks like they've made stage wins even more crucial to win the green jersey next year... at least that was the impression that i was given from some of the interviews at the TDF-15 launch.


----------



## knukkeltje (May 1, 2014)

Interesting question.
I think a Roubaix just for Paris-Roubaix, and a Venge for the other classics (like Boonen and Terpstra for example). He may have wished he was on an aero bike during some races this year, but I'm an aero fanboy... 

Perhaps this thread will derail into an emotional aero/non-aero/tosional stiffnes/vertical compliancy benefits discussion!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

knukkeltje said:


> Interesting question.
> I think a Roubaix just for Paris-Roubaix, and a Venge for the other classics (like Boonen and Terpstra for example). He may have wished he was on an aero bike during some races this year, but I'm an aero fanboy...


I'm an aero fanboy too... I'm in the process of buidling up a Venge.



knukkeltje said:


> Perhaps this thread will derail into an emotional aero/non-aero/tosional stiffnes/vertical compliancy benefits discussion!


Yes... we can hope so. hahaha. I'm also hoping that guy comes in who insists that all of the pro riders are actually riding frames made by an Italian carbon frame maker that makes frames that look exactly like the frames of the companies sponsoring them... and this Italian frame maker also happens to make the frames that his start up company is selling.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Roadworthy [RIP] will no longer be winding anyone up causing uncontrolled threads. 

I vote for Venge.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

1Butcher said:


> Roadworthy [RIP] will no longer be winding anyone up causing uncontrolled threads.
> 
> I vote for Venge.


hahaha.. I wasn't referring to Roadworthy... I actually liked his posts. what happened to him?

I can't wait for Sagan to be on a Venge...


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, he was entertaining, but he just did not like other peoples opinions that did not align with his. Banned for life AFAIK.

Just got Banned on Weightweenies too. 4 posts a day and he was gone by post 180.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys don't think he will ever be on a Tarmac?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure, When his tush gets sore riding his Venge.....Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Venge is my vote as well, though an interesting question is which bike wheelies better.

Smart money also says roadworthy is already back. Just keep an eye out for combative postings from a new source.
Someone who posts that much and invests that much emotion in being online is unlikely to be able to stay away.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

We all know the Venge will wheelie faster. The Tarmac willl wheelie on the climbs better. The most comfortablle wheelie will be, of course, the Roubaix.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Donn12 said:


> You guys don't think he will ever be on a Tarmac?


No he probably will be.. on the days with the crazy climbs and there's no way that he's gonna factor for a win... but the days he's gonna go for Stage wins, I think he'll be on a Venge.



1Butcher said:


> We all know the Venge will wheelie faster. The Tarmac willl wheelie on the climbs better. The most comfortablle wheelie will be, of course, the Roubaix.


I'm pretty sure he could wheelie a unicycle... the dude has skillz.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm going to bet he will be spending quite a bit of time on all three bikes. He's a fairly versatile rider.
but i also wouldnt be surprised if he put in a lot of time on the new tarmac. I'm wondering how much of an aero advantage it has over the SL4. When it came out i was thinking it looked like the SL4 and venge had a baby. that's just my take though.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

sounds like the perfect marketing opportunity to launch the new venge next year with Sagan and Cav....


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

mile2424 said:


> sounds like the perfect marketing opportunity to launch the new venge next year with Sagan and Cav....


Sounds like a great idea to me! Hint Hint Specialized... :thumbsup:


----------

